# Another Slingshot Path To Take ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I love the slingshot forum a whole bunch and give dissertations on my musings all the time. But right now I get the feeling that I need to do more besides the slingshot forums.

*I'm Thinking of Starting a Blog !!*

I have some very strong feelings on slingshots and their use. I have thoughts on ammo that I have not posted here. I have all kinds of things that a slingshot can do and how it can be used. I'm VERY, VERY political and sometimes I let it out.

My question to you guys that have Blogs ... What Blog sites do you like and why.

This will mostly be slingshots for hunting, and slingshots with survival in a urban environment. I will discuss the power that can be generated etc, etc, etc.

And I can tell you for sure it will NOT be Politically Correct !! I'm not sure if I want to hear comments or not as I may just want to rant. If I do let comments, I WILL erase ones that I disagree with. This is a total dictatorship Blog and if someone doesn't like it ... GET OUT !!

Please give me your thoughts I really want to hear what you have to say, especially on the Blog sites and which ones are the best and easiest to use.

wll


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> slingshots with survival in a urban environment


That.



> I will discuss the power that can be generated


And that.



> it will NOT be Politically Correct !!


And most of all that.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Don't know blogs from my Aunt Emma but I like the sound of this - please carry on.*


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Before anything else have a plan on how you are going to attract readers to read your blog. Otherwise you'll be pissing in the wind.

Can you, for example, add a weblink here? As part of your posting signature.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I don’t know beans about blogs, but I bet you will do a great job. Keeps us updated


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I just looked up as to what a blog is, and from what I read you will do great


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I got a name for the blog, and I can tell ya as someone who knows nothing about what I'm about to do, I could fall flat on my A$$ but I can assure you it won't be the first or the last time.

I will probably start out with a couple of weeks of my ramblings and then go on from there. I already have the preamble written and it is pretty down and dirty. I'm not so sure if anybody will like it or not, but that is not the reason I'm doing it, I just have some slingshot stuff I want to talk about and if you chose to read it fine if not, that is also fine.

I think I will need a few different chapters or main pages, a Testing page, a "My Serious Slingshot" page (talking about serious powerful Slingshot stuff) , and a Political page. Most of the stuff will be about testing, some on Serious Stuff, and a bit on politics as it stands now.

I will not have a lot of links as "kids" that might read this could end up in a world of trouble, including me if I lead someone down the garden path.

Until later,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Griffo said:


> Before anything else have a plan on how you are going to attract readers to read your blog. Otherwise you'll be pissing in the wind.
> 
> Can you, for example, add a weblink here? As part of your posting signature.


It is going to be more of my thoughts on slingshots, their use, what they can be used for, etc, etc.

This will probably be viewed by very few, but it will have some good info I think, if I can keep it up to date.

It will not have a place for comments or showing on social media, it is not about that at all, as a matter of fact I disdain all of that, it is just for info for those who search it out and find it ... and folks will for sure ;- ) I will have older posts from back in the day on some of my power escapades if I can find a few of them.

PS: Does anyone remember I think it was called rebel slingshots ? I know Nico has a blog but it has not been kept up to date. I'm looking for older blogs that I might remember from 4 or 5 years ago. . I will have a links page for all the slingshot web sites and manufactures also.

This is going to be a pretty big under taking if i can get it off the ground ... it will be very basic and no frills, it is just information on stuff that that is important to me.

Being an old time Pentax camera user, it will be patterned after Rice Highs Pentax blog, the most basic of basic sites. No, the background won't be brown like his, but it will be very neutral for sure. .. moss green, burgundy, tan, dark clay, Mustard, etc, etc you get the idea ;- ) I want the feeling of a no frills clean site.

wll


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, the more slingshot info, the merrier! Have at it 

Here's Nico's Resortera Blog: https://nicos-resorterablog.blogspot.com/2012/07/original-chained-band-tutorial.html?m=1

And the rebelslingshotfourm: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/rebelslingshotforum/index.php


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the more slingshot info, the merrier! Have at it
> 
> Here's Nico's Resortea Blog: https://nicos-resorterablog.blogspot.com/2012/07/original-chained-band-tutorial.html?m=1


Thank you yes I have Nico's site, but do you remember "leadball" and a few of the other guys that were on I think it was call "Rebel Slingshot" it was a group of guys that spoke their mind and did and talked about all things slingshot. One guy was a boat/barge captain I believe if I remember correctly ? Is leadball still around ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the more slingshot info, the merrier! Have at it
> 
> Here's Nico's Resortera Blog: https://nicos-resorterablog.blogspot.com/2012/07/original-chained-band-tutorial.html?m=1
> 
> And the rebelslingshotfourm: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/rebelslingshotforum/index.php


Great, I'm checking it out now ;- ) thank you very much.

wll


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, i'm sure you will do well, best of luck. as son of the republic said, the more the merrier.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I'd follow your Blog. Regardless of how you want to set it up it helps to remind yourself that it is your personal journal, a legacy even. I setup and ran a 'open' Blog for a company that I owned. That experience pushed me over the edge. It would have been helpful for me to allow people to 'change the dial' instead of trying to grind the antagonists into dust.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is my thoughts on doing anything with John Q. Public. If I was running for a spot in your group, I would tell you what I would like to do to make a positive contribution. When someone tells me they are right and I don't know what Im talking about ( which is a lot of the time) I let them think whatever they want. Most people prove themselves wrong (including me) sooner or later.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I got my new slingshot email address and a Domain address also. Putting this together is a real pain as I have no idea what I'm doing and it is not coming out at all like i want it too.

Going back out it again.

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hangin there


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Been adding stuff to it and trying to make it look half way decent, as of right now though the page is the color of baby vomit, not quite what I was after;- )

I still can't figure out the address code thing, I may need some help. A web designer I am not - lol

Today was absolutely nuts as the guy that was going to buy my business backed out and so now I'm doing somersaults. It may actually be for the best as I meet with my attorney on Tue or Wed of next week and we go from there.

Sometimes life is just crazy.

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

One good thing, you have the members her on the Forum to lean on


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

My fallback on anything knew that I am trying to figure out is to do a Google search with the basic question and put the word 'Best' in front of the question. Seems too simple of an approach but it does move a lot of the riff-raff to the back of the room.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Finally got all the DNS and CNAME stuff done by NameCheap ... so we are getting there

This is going to be a long process, still not happy with the looks, but it is a going to be a start.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Now the only main issue is images keep disappearing, may be internet speed ?, but not sure ... Always something ;- )

Was hoping to get it going by Saturday or so .. I don't see the site posted any place yet.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I got the image thing figured out, google thinks I'm using other peoples pics and using them for my pics. I had to open up a Google picture account (free) and load my images from my computer to that site ... A PAIN (People Against Injustice Nationally)

Uploaded all the pics to the new blog.

Much of it is stuff I posted here and other places, but i wanted some filler for the beginning.

I'm just about ready to go. The site still can't be found if I google it, if I type it in the info bar then it pops up ?

Who knows,

wll


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

wll said:


> I got the image thing figured out, google thinks I'm using other peoples pics and using them for my pics. I had to open up a Google picture account (free) and load my images from my computer to that site ... A PAIN (People Against Injustice Nationally)
> 
> Uploaded all the pics to the new blog.
> 
> ...


I am not sure Google will know you are there until either you pay somebody to put you there. Or, make sure your Blog Site is loaded up with key words like Slingshot, USA Catapult etc, then you invite us all to stop by and look. ThenGoogle starts to learn that you are there because we are all coming at you from different computers. Then all of a sudden you'll be tagged on a government web-search for people promoting suppressed and dangerous weapons of mass hysteria. Or not. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I got the image thing figured out, google thinks I'm using other peoples pics and using them for my pics. I had to open up a Google picture account (free) and load my images from my computer to that site ... A PAIN (People Against Injustice Nationally)
> ...


No, its a slingshot blog, nothing crazy. talking about what I like and what I shoot. I can assure you no social uprising stuff, not in this day and age for sure. Mostly stuff on testing which you have all seen before. Lots of talking what I like in a slingshot ... that type of stuff.

I purposely have all comments blocked because I don't want somebody saying some stupid type stuff.

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

wouldnt it be good to have all the best specs in one place for tubes and flatbands for all ammo up to 1/2.all draw lengths from 20inches to 80inches that wood be cool.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well so far my house has not been firebombed, but I have had a few shots fired over my head ;- )

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Offer them a beer


----------

